# Lady Gaga - Alejandro feels like softcore porn. That's a GOOD thing.



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

YouTube - Lady Gaga - Alejandro

I was never a big lady gaga fan before but this video convinced me otherwise. Pushing the boundaries with blasphemy (nun outfit + swallowing of rosary beads) and sexualization ... <3. I just can't wait to see the criticism that it's going to incite from conservatives who will no doubt try to ban the video.

I consider this video one small step towards healthy expression of sexual and religious liberation of the human race. I'm hoping that there will be more to come in the future from future artists and generations. 

P.S. I'm expecting loads of disagreements.


----------



## Nexus6 (May 21, 2010)

I would have to agree with you. I don't care for Lady Gaga at all, however from an artistic standpoint this was actually worth watching. I would not liken it to softcore porn, however. I think it's more to the contrary. I think her point is, through image and dance, to explore and play with the ideas of sexual repression. Given my religious views, I probably should be offended, but I tend to think that art is suggestion and well...art. It's not intended to be judged like that. 

She makes an interesting point with the costuming and strategic placement of the cross, it is true in many religions [mine especially] sexuality is labeled as bad, which obviously results in unhealthy psychological manifestions, hence the dominance symbolism in the video.The flipside of that is promiscuity, also unhealthy. I think she is exploring all of these ideas in this video. I will say that she seems like she's channeling Madonna sometimes.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm gonna have to agree with Nexus in that I didn't feel that it was like softcore porn, and I think some of her other videos have been more "revealing." The most controversial aspect of that video, to me, is probably the men wearing heels and playing the subordinate role. (Not necessarily controversial to myself, but to the world) I think you're right that this will catch a lot of flaq, and I'm interested to see what happens. 

On a side note, when I heard this song, this is now how I envisioned this video at all. I certainly like it, but she always blows my mind with whatever she comes up with for her videos.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

This is why I adore Lady Gaga. Someone who is willing and able to push the boundaries without being a complete slut or resorting to cheap stunts.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Just the image that comes up before I even press 'play' looks disgusting.
Secondly: What does Lada GaGa matter? She's just a strange woman whom some people believe has a good singing voice.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version

It’s all been done...
It’s all been done...
It’s all been done before......

I watched the Gaga video and then somehow got to this video and was like “Lady Gaga lite"


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh FFS!
Ok, we start off with an over produced slick attempt at using the Jewish Star of David, and Nazi type crowd noise and costumes to highlight oppression of people,.. uh..okay, I'm open at this point,.. its a bit vulgarly done but Im willing to stick with it,..and then it turns into some sort of bloody Rhianna soft style BDSM representaions, merely for the fashion value of 'on trend' fetish gear,.. then we get some cheesy clap trap substandard Madonna type dross lyrics.
Its cheesy main stream pop, with delusions of arty farty grandeur.
Pretentious crap.
sorry.
G. x


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

The colors actually made it have some sort of modesty... And it fits the theme.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

i don't really care about the video, i just can't help singing "just want my cigarette and hush"


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Visually, the video is interesting, the lights, the sounds, it can be catchy, the director who directed it is good, but the idea behind Gaga's video and all...I'm sorry, just because she has done some videos worse than this doesn't mean it's not soft porn, that was porn, this is soft porn. And the lyrics, catchy but there are just some stupid 2-3 lines she keeps repeating, after listening to it a few times you get the feeling your mind is being erased and reprogrammed. I really don't see anything remarkable at this song. Just another trash pop song which tries to attract attention not through music but by creating a scandal and being outrageous. SOrry, at least Total Eclipse of the Heart, even if it's still pop, it's more romantic, you can feel the passion in the singer's voice, the soul and it has a melody it's not just something like "Tralalalala Alejandro....Blah blah blah blah blah, Roberto". :laughing: And I see she keeps getting compared to Madonna, yeah Modonna uses sex too, she's also comercial and pop and sexual and whatever, but at least she has class. Gaga has not produced something that can compare to Frozen or Like a Virgin or many other, Madonnas at least feel like there is love involved and not just sex/porn. At least this is my opinion. This is just visual trash, there is no class in it and this I do not consider a form of art or a form of love. Love does not equal lust, with a gang of people, at least not to me. I see only negative emotions in her video, fear, dispear, lust...I like music that sends positive vibes.:frustrating:


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Razvan said:


> I see only negative emotions in her video, fear, dispear, lust...I like music that sends positive vibes.:frustrating:


You know this is fascinating, because it made me realize how different we all are. The emotion I get from that video is freedom and a sense of strength in her spirit in challenging the oppression of sexuality in our society, which is so powerfully positive to me. On the other hand, anything conventional makes me feel depressed.


----------



## psychomonkie (Jun 8, 2010)

Limitx3m said:


> YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version
> 
> It’s all been done...
> It’s all been done...
> ...


THANK YOU!

the whole time I watched the video, I had this song going through my head, and thought, gee those dance moves seem familiar. And at the end when her face lights up, I thought "Turn around, bright eyes" Hillarious!


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Katy Perry trying to one up Gaga?


----------

